# little kittens out alone



## Fuzzie (Aug 20, 2007)

there were a ton of little kittens in my driveway today, but they ran into the next yard. I followed them, saw a mother cat, but I don't want them out on their own as the weather gets colder. btw, I am now seeing a cat a day in our neighborhood 8O before there was one cat, a big old tabby that might lounge on our front steps once in a blue moon and run off to where we assume he lives. just today I met with a black and white cat with a collar on. he rubbed up against my hand and ran into some yard, but he/ she could be running around intact and getting busy with all the others I see! I'm going to call the humane society tommorow and tell them about the kittens, but I'm pretty sure they only care if they are already caught.

I just put out some cat food and water, and tossed some into the street so they could sort of find a trail. I don't know how good they are at finding food, does anyone have a suggestion to at least get them coming regularly for food? then I'll work on catching them, wich I'll probably need even more help with :roll: 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for caring. I dont think you have to put a trail of food from the street. If you find a safe feeding spot by your house they will find it. Consistantly feed them them & you can start trapping them from the feeding area. nuetered or spayed/ Then release back again. 

I know it does get cold in Illinois (I had lived there years ago) You could provide a shelter for the outdoor ferals during the cold season. Keep us posted how things go in your efforts


----------



## Fuzzie (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks, I guess I'm doing all I can and just hope she trusts the food.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you and your efforts. It is very compassionate of you to make the effort to feed and TNR them. Are you doing this all alone or with a group who TNR? Keep us posted on how it is going.


----------

